# C et C++ > C > Livres >  livre de programmation jeux video en C.

## yorukaze

SAlut a tous!
noel approche et je prpare ma liste au pre noel.
Etant donn que je suis en formation de dev logiciel et que plus tard je voudrais me retrouver a etre developpeur systeme ou dans une boite de JV (nan on rigole pas) je cherche de bon bouquin. J'ai une trs nette motivation du C par rapport au C++. ma question est donc la suivante. existe-t-il des livres de programation de JV cris pour le C et non Cpp? c'est peut etre con mais chez eyrolles et sur developpez rubrique livre je n'ai pas trouv ce que je voulais.
Vous croyais que ca exite vraiment?faut qd meme pas tout le tps passer par le cpp pour les jeux video qd meme? Je cherche simplement un book d'initiation en anglais ou francais.
merci

----------


## yorukaze

> Il est fort peu probable que l'industrie du jeux vido te propose un emploi si tu ne connais pas le C++.


j'avais cru comprendre que le Cpp tait en quelque sorte un pilier dans le JV mais y'a qd meme des lib graphique etc. pour le C nan?!
Mais je reste ok avec toi sur le fait que beaucoup de Cpp.
Je cherche une solution en C c'est tout  ::roll::

----------


## siegfried64

> j'avais cru comprendre que le Cpp tait en quelque sorte un pilier dans le JV mais y'a qd meme des lib graphique etc. pour le C nan?!
> Mais je reste ok avec toi sur le fait que beaucoup de Cpp.
> Je cherche une solution en C c'est tout


y a plusieurs bibiliotheques graphiques en c, mais ca depend de quel type de jeux vous voulez creer, 2D ou 3D.
tu devrais commencer par la bibiliotheque SDL, c'est plutot interessante

----------


## yorukaze

> y a plusieurs bibiliotheques graphiques en c, mais ca depend de quel type de jeux vous voulez creer, 2D ou 3D.
> tu devrais commencer par la bibiliotheque SDL, c'est plutot interessante


je cherche simplement un bouquin de dev de jv en C et pas en cpp ::cry::

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> <...>


Je ne rpond pas aux gens insolents.

----------


## yorukaze

> Je ne rpond pas aux gens insolents.


vas y developpe parce que la je vois pas ...

----------


## acx01b

salut

si tu n'as pas internet chez toi je pense que tu vas galrer pour le jv!
si tu as internet chez toi tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux pour le jv !

opengl ou directx pour la 3d, fmod pour le son, physx de ageia pour le moteur physique, des loaders de map et de perso en Cplusplus (probablement pas en C dsol)...

dja si tu vois tout a tu pourras commencer  faire des trucs assez impressionnants

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> vas y developpe parce que la je vois pas ...


Chez moi quand un gamin, que j'tais, levait les yeux au ciel, il se prenait une baffe pour insolence. Alors  ::roll:: , c'est pareil.

----------


## yorukaze

> Chez moi quand un gamin, que j'tais, levait les yeux au ciel, il se prenait une baffe pour insolence. Alors , c'est pareil.


ou ok ba ca je laisse tomber comme commentaire inutile!

Pour le net oui je suis en cours de recherche mais j'aime bien travailer avec un support physique. on est en train de debattre pour un rien la.
ma question tit de savoir si il existait des bouquin de dev de jv en C comme il y en a beaucoup en cpp. Si il n'y en a pas bah tans pis.

----------


## acx01b

de toute faon les ressources du net sont beaucoup en C++ donc pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour commencer le C++ ?

----------

